# Spotify / un abo pour combien d'appareil ?



## Hanky Moody (11 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'info concernant le nombre d'appareil dispo pour un seul compte Spotify. 

Pourrai je l'utiliser sur 2 iPhone ? 1 iPad & 1 iPhone ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## yvos (11 Mai 2012)

Autant que tu veux. De toutes façons, la contrainte principale est que tu ne peux pas théoriquement utiliser le service de streaming à partir de plusieurs appareil en même temps.


----------

